# Red X' in Outlook 2007



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

I just got Outlook 2007 and got everything up and running. I have some security feature where all email graphics load as red x's. I have to right click on them every time to get them to appear. 

How do I allow them to appear by default? I've been searching and just can't find the answer.

I appreciate your help on what is likely to be a rediculously easy solution which I have been incapable of locating!


----------



## TheLink (Sep 20, 2007)

Try to look in "Tools --> Trust Center..." Let me know if thats where it is.


----------



## axb006 (Mar 10, 2007)

Thank you!


----------



## Efferzed (Dec 16, 2008)

hello All
the same problem is mine,except that tools/trust center/... are OK : I do not have the possibilty to download images with the right clic...
Merci d'avance
Effer Zed


----------

